# NID Entrance Examination help required.



## kunalgujarathi (Dec 24, 2014)

Hi friends,

 My lil sis is preparing for NID entrance. She is in 11th grade.
I know it is one of the hardest examination.Sometimes tougher than IIT.
(Due to diversified and varying syllable)

Is there a NID alumni or student or anyone who appeared?

Can anyone guide me to acquire good study materials and decent manner to crack it.

Regards,
Kunal


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 3, 2015)

Bump guys!
Help appreciated.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 3, 2015)

uh which stream?
just brush up on all relevant knowledge according to stream
it's good for some streams (those available in Gandhinagar campus), but not that great for others. Wasn't really impressed with their prospectus, it's not up to the latest standards. AFAIK it's not ugc/aicte approved
read the entire question paper without answering, they design the papers very smartly. There are labor intensive time-sink questions in the start... like colour a map of a country using only 4 colours but no two adjacent states should have the same colour. then towards the end they give questions that require a lot of thought, like create a non electronic device that allows you to communicate with people from any country. So the best thing to do is go through the grunt work while thinking up of answers for the ones that require brain. 
The entrance should be easy enough, the real tough nut to crack is the second round. 

Passed the Interface Design exam twice, went to work instead of the interview first time, and the second time didn't take portfolio to the interview, thought would show it to them on line but they didn't allow, even though I could see router blinking behind them, one of the panel said there was no internet. Wasn't too impressed with that. Got into another professional institute with better placements.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 4, 2015)

Anorion said:


> uh which stream?
> just brush up on all relevant knowledge according to stream
> it's good for some streams (those available in Gandhinagar campus), but not that great for others. Wasn't really impressed with their prospectus, it's not up to the latest standards. AFAIK it's not ugc/aicte approved
> read the entire question paper without answering, they design the papers very smartly. There are labor intensive time-sink questions in the start... like colour a map of a country using only 4 colours but no two adjacent states should have the same colour. then towards the end they give questions that require a lot of thought, like create a non electronic device that allows you to communicate with people from any country. So the best thing to do is go through the grunt work while thinking up of answers for the ones that require brain.
> ...



Mostly Product design or Graphics design.
She will turn to whichever field she likes in the time being.

But it's designing for sure.
Yep their tests are way too harder than Engineering Entrances.

Can you suggest some study material or some advice or tips for preparation.

I am too skeptical about NID coaching.Don't know which are good.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 4, 2015)

there is no way to prepare or study, the best thing to do is get the basic concepts thorough
focus is a bit too much on science for arts stream, so that is what they are going to check


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 10, 2015)

ChristyChinn said:


> NID is really a toughest entrance exam. If anyone preparing for it then he need to study in smarter way with a good strategy. There are lots of site where you can get good study materials and preparation guidance as well.



Strategy,can you elaborate?Do you possess any experience?Mind sharing here?

Which sites are good for study material I don't know.saw Rathod Design,etc. cannot decide.


----------

